

Ask HN: Why the jealous negativity at HN? - loschorts

I'd like to preface this with two things.  
1. I ask this question in all legitimacy. 
2. I am sure that there are many exceptions to this rule...  There are definitely many great, helpful members around HN. Perhaps I'm speaking only about a vocal minority.<p>But why is there so much pettiness, jealousy, and negativity in HN???  You know exactly what I'm talking about.  Someone will post about a helpful service that has gotten great traction + people love, and he'll get a response of "what?  no search??" (Just saw this today).  A man could post about how he saved a kitten from a tree, and someone will post about how he was an idiot for not using a standards-compliant ladder.<p>Why is there so much negativity around HN? Is it jealousy? Pettiness? I seriously think the attitude turns off a lot of people to HN and keeps it from being a great community.
======
steventruong
I assume you saw the same thread I just did. Or maybe it was a different
thread regarding another comment about search. I didn't read it as negative
(although it very well could easily be interpreted that way). I guess
interpretation is in the eye of the beholder. I personally try not to read or
react too much to stuff written online. You can't hear the expression behind
the words sometimes and things can easily get misinterpreted. That isn't to
say HN doesn't have its fair share of negativity.

In regards to the thread I just saw, I looked at it as a valid question in
reply to the response comment above it. I didn't see it as a negative
reaction. In all honesty, it was a valid comment (disclaimer: I've never used
either of the services the debate was regarding so I can't tell whether or not
search was lacking and this isn't a reply about that). Regardless of what the
product is or whether or not we're talking about the same thread, if someone
suggests something, and someone else feels there is an inefficiency (perhaps
base on how they use it), those comments may not be valid for some readers but
they are valid for others.

For example, I use Yelp more times than I can count. I think its a good
service and solves a need on some level. But even I have to admit the search
function on Yelp is beyond stupid. There are times when I've done a search for
something like Chinese Restaurant and will gets result for things like an
American Yogurt Shop or a Grocery Store. If someone else is trying to build
say a Yelp competitor and posts a thread on here about it, and another person
comments about Yelp being a competitor and links to them, I don't think its
invalid that I bring my frustration about Yelp's search problem. Both can be
helpful in their own way. It's just a matter of how you choose to perceive the
comments.

Or in the case of your specific example, perhaps it was worded rudely but you
can try to perceive it as a way of giving feedback. I personally try not to
take offense on small things like that. It's not really good for your health.

------
philco
When people are asked for their opinion, I think they switch into judgement
mode, and that mode seeks out problems to report.

------
mindcrime
Hmm... I almost hate to say this, in this context, but... sometimes we see
what we're looking to see. Or maybe, just what we're particularly sensitive
too.

I don't really notice any particular degree of jealous negativity here at HN.
That's not to say that I never see _any_ negativity, but nothing that jumps
out at me as being especially prevalent. If anything, the discussion here
still strikes me as being more reasonable than the majority of the forums I
frequent.

Then again, maybe I'm just especially de-sensitized to it or something. <shrug
/>

